# Pulaski Tn



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking for a rest stop for less than 12 hrs. Just passing thru on our way to Flordia from Kentucky, and need a place to catch a little shut eye. Any suggestions. I have found a couple of campgrounds right off I-65, and a super WalMart. Which way to go???


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

There are good things said about Texas T Campground in Cornersville, TN, just have to decide if the relative security of a campground is worth the extra $25 it may cost versus WM. Here's the link: Texas T Campground

Good Luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have talked to several people that have stayed at WalMart's and they say it is just the thing for a quick stop to catch a few z's and there is usually a place to eat close by. Campgrounds close by WalMart's do not like WalMart's policy letting campers stay in there parking lots over night free, but they will just have to live with it.

Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Personally, I've never used a Wal-Mart. But if all you want is to park it and snooze for a while, then I'd probably go for it.

Either way, have a good trip.

Mark


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Not sure if Flying J is back east or not...

Flying J truckstops let you park over, and some of them have dump stations, too. Not to mention cheap gas, if you have a membership card.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

There are more & more places allowing RVers to stop for an overnight rest. All the major Truck Stops like "Loves" allow you to stay- not to bad if you can get far enough away from the idling diesels.

I believe Cracker Barrel also allows over night stays but I'm not positive.

Before we left for TN last year I went on Wal Marts web site and picked out three stores about half way down and then called them all to make sure it was OK to sleep there for a while. When we pulled in there were about 8-9 other rigs already there at one corner of the lot. We felt secure knowing there were security cameras and others like us.

In the morning I went inside, got coffee and sweet roles, thanked the Mgr (who was at the front door) and we went on our merry way.

I think this is a great benefit to RVers as long as it is not abused.

Have a great trip kywoman!


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> There are more & more places allowing RVers to stop for an overnight rest. All the major Truck Stops like "Loves" allow you to stay- not to bad if you can get far enough away from the idling diesels.
> 
> I believe Cracker Barrel also allows over night stays but I'm not positive.
> 
> ...


I have researched the Wal Mart in Pulaski and have the phone number of the store and was planning to contact them directly to check it out.
I was more concerned about saftey issues. Can I lock down the camper securely enough?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I think so. I feel safe enough in my camper.

Most of those lots are well lighted. Just try to be aware of your surroundings and go with your intuition.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

kywoman said:


> I have researched the Wal Mart in Pulaski and have the phone number of the store and was planning to contact them directly to check it out.
> I was more concerned about saftey issues. Can I lock down the camper securely enough?
> [snapback]83217[/snapback]​


Lock your deadbolt, lock your TV, and find a well lit spot. You may find a few other RVers to park next to. You should be fine.

-Matt


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I can second the Flying J option. We used them all the way down to Florida and back.

We actually used them to set travel destination points for the day so that we had something to aim for.

We stayed at the Flying J's in New Milford PA., Carlisle PA and Latta South Carolina.

We felt very secure as there were always at least a dozen RV'rs spending the night at each spot. The RV parking spots are separate from the Big Rig's as well.

Flying J also has a great buffet for $10.99. The RV islands have gas and diesel, fresh water and dump stations.

There are a few newer Flying J's that even now have Hydro hookup for about $10 per night.

All in all when travelling through this is a great way to go.
Wayne


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Not sure if Flying J is back east or not...
> 
> Flying J truckstops let you park over, and some of them have dump stations, too. Not to mention cheap gas, if you have a membership card.
> [snapback]83154[/snapback]​


I would avoid Flying J in Columbia SC. I have stopped there twice. Both times, the Dump was overflowing







and the half of the gas pumps were not working.


----------

